# Acontista multicolor



## drizzt (Jul 10, 2010)

3-4rd instar, metamorphosis begin


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice photography.

Looks like a little fire ant!


----------



## ismart (Jul 10, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2010)

Really nice! This mantis is so striking in it's looks, glad to of gotten to see them.


----------



## naeff002 (Jul 22, 2010)

great picture, I really like this specie. At the moment I have 2 of them and I hope it is a pair.


----------



## massaman (Jul 22, 2010)

I got one that just became a adult and man they are so tiny and trying to hold them is a chore as they love to jump and run about and its funny to watch them with their antennas and claws but this is a nice little species and from what I heard their ooths hatch in like two weeks!


----------

